# Airmaster 77 or Powermaster 664



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all,

This is my first post ever! A few days ago I went squirrel hunting with my 12 gauge, and absolutely nothing was within range. Some three hours of life wasted on 50 yard shots, so I've decided, perhaps it's best I use a rifle.

I don't want to pay for an actual .22, because I really don't hunt squirrels all that often. Other varmits I will use the shotgun for (thankfully rabbits cannot climb trees).

I want a good pump gun. I've narrowed it down between the Airmaster 77 and the Powermaster 664. They seem identical in that they fire BB's and .177. They are both pumps. They have a 4 times scope, bolt action, etc. etc. It seems to me that the only difference is the Airmaster is just a bit stronger with 725 fps vs Powermaster's 645 fps.

So, before you reply, these are my only two thoughts. I do not care if you think a .22lr is better, I don't care if you think I need 1,345,235 fps. I don't care if your $300 German engineered air rifle would turn a squirrel into a zombie. I just want to bag some squirrels now and again.

I have concluded that staying subsonic is ideal for accuracy. Seeing how It takes ten pumps to have the necessary power at my disposal, ACCURACY is VERY important. I doubt I will get more than one shot. I would rather not have to make multiple shots to kill a squirrel. I believe it is safe to say that either of these rifles could kill a squirrel in one shot with extreme accuracy.

I am a shotgunner. I really don't know all that much about rifles or scopes. I am curious to find out if the scopes that come stock are any good. I've read throughout here that most of the stock scopes are next to worthless, is this true?

So, if you have ever fired an Airmaster 77 or Powermaster 664 let me know what you think about accuracy, power, and general quality. I would be very grateful to those of you who own either rifle to give me a good idea as what to expect out of the box. So, if you have seen either of these rifles, but never fired one, never owned one, or you know someone that owns one, don't reply. I want accurate information, not little Billy's idea's about shooting Coke cans. In addition to all this I don't want to hear about hunting squirrels with a shotgun. People do it all the time and it should not incinerate them.

Thank you! Happy posting and good luck with your squirrels.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't used a pellet gun in what feels like Vietnam, however, it has been my experience that the 4 Power scope that generally is packaged with the gun is JUNK!

Look for the key features to what you are using it for. Cross hairs too thick make for difficult accuracy. Poor lighting as a result of a small tube makes it difficult to spot the critters in overcast days. Power is all about how close you need to see, Personally a Air Riffle doesn't need anything more then a 4 power.

That's about all I can offer based on your stips. Good luck.


----------



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

The Powermaster 664 has a 4x15 scope and the Airmaster 77 has a 4x20 scope. The difference may be subtle but hey, it is a difference right?


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

i would get an airmaster77 being as it has a little more fps and is made out of the stronger stuff than the power master and ive heard the power master started to leak the first couple 100 shots
while ive had my airmaster77 for about 3 years and it still shoots as i bought it yesterday with proper cleaning o f course 
and well does it matter what the scope comes with the gun or not? just but a better scope for it but i must say the scope it came with is still pretty nice


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

there both pretty cool but I bought a pump master at a garage sale and it was inaccurate with a scope because the receiver did not hold the barrel tight enough (old gun). go for the air master steal receiver is way better.


----------

